# 12 Bolt rear



## G-Code72 (Jul 28, 2009)

Are all 12 bolt rears posi?


----------



## ponchonorm (Jun 23, 2009)

No not all are posi units. This is what i used to figure out what 12 bolt i had in my 65.
1966 Chevelle Rear Axle Codes ~ ChevelleStuff.com


----------

